# The eye of the gods



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The eye of the gods makes a insanely good character just epic. I had a khorne lord in a battle tonight and he killed 3 enemy characters in challenges as the chaos champions now have to issue and except challenges where possible. the first time I ever roll on the table, i'm thinking anythin but a 2 please and thats right I through a double 6!!!!!!!! stubborn and 4+ ward save. The staff member said i was the first palyer to ever roll on the table in the store so fame for me. The second time I got a 9 so +1 Ld thats right Ld10 combined that with the previous roll Ld10 stubborn bitches!!!!!!! the third time the gods were watching TV because I got a 7 the eye is closed so no effect but meh my lord is hard enough atm. So yeh, the eye of the god table is epic god knows how meaty it will amke a unit of chosen.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The big drawback is that your champions have to issue challenges. What happens when your unit champion from a unit of Marauders decides he wants to challenge...oh, I don't know... a Black Orc Warboss? He's gonna get splattered all over the pavement, and you can't do much about it. Admittedly, you can just not bring the unit champion in a unit of Marauders, but the result really isn't that different when you have the same matchup with a Chaos Warrior unit champion. It's a good thing that Chaos Warriors are badasses, because otherwise, even unit champion brawls could go very poorly with that rule. 

The rule also makes it worthwhile to equip your characters for duelling, because they get to whether you like it or not. Things like the Chaos Runesword and Chaos Daemonsword are all well and good for clearing ranks of enemy units, but it's only a modest upgrade when you're fighting enemy characters. Admittedly, the Daemonsword is probably the better of the two for going toe-to-toe with characters, but there's still not any real "I win duels vs. enemy lords"-type magic items available.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

You only buy a unit champion if you are going to go and challedge big scary things.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaos are going to be a bit buggered if they charge a Grail Knight unit. 12 turns of challenges, as a maximum bah.


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought the challenge rule only applied to characters (not unit champions), unless there was a chaos war altar within range.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

no unit champions have the 'eye of the gods' rule - it is just the characters (unless there is a war altar).

you also cannot get around the eye of the gods rule by making/accepting a challenge with a unit champ as the wording states that models with the EotGs rule must make/accept challenges and since only one challange is fought per unit...

essentially you cant do something that stops a rule coming into force, so unit champs cant take on the challenge himself. my precedent for this rather unfortunately has to come from 40k - rapid fire weapons and righteous fury in the WH FAQ

not sure how it'd work with a unit with multiple models with EotGs rule - presumably you'd follow the normal challenge rules but you couldn't refuse the challange and only models withn EotGs could accept


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blood Dragons had a similar rule previously before 7th Edition - the Blood Dragon with highest leadership. If there were multiple Blood Dragons with equal highest leadership, then if any of them was a General, then it must be them. If neither, owning player chooses.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, its just a shame they didn't think to use that clarification here!

having thought about it though - the wording goes along the lines of 'ignores the normal challenge rules' so in that case, would it not be a case of each model with EotG issues challenges and the opponent must accept/refuse until all the chaos characters are in a challenge and/or there are no challengable non chaos models?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Looks like Ogre Tyrants are finally going to get enemies fool enough to accept challenges :laugh:. But seriously this can be a massive disadvantage to be exploited by a foe, especially with the marauders. DE assasins or death hags with the 5-7 poison or 6-8 poison attacks are going to pull some serious overkill.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

this did get used against me yesterday. We were doing a siege at my local for the release of wars of chaos, I charged Valkia into a wizard lord and they just went van horsman speculum or something that sounded like that. Whic meant we swaped stat lines so valkia lost combat and was taken down to 2 wounds, but then sort her revenge. 

You really need to think what a enemy character may have before charging.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It does look like it is something that an opponent can plan to take advantage of, I can think of some interesting gear combos that might upset a WoC player, but then all good rules are like that.

I have yet to see it in play though so I might change my mind when I get steamrollered!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Just one standard WHFB no-brainer tip. Empire Wizard Lords and Arch Lectors will *ALWAYS* have Van Horstmans Speculum. This means that no! your Bloodthirster *can not* charge him alone, unless you want to die with it :fuck:

You need to sort some other way for killing that one, there are gazillions of ways, just think a bit k:

And yes this will present a decent problem for WoC players since the standard "Chaos Lord of Chop Choppyness" will not work here, so make sure you stay out of that models charge range. If you end up charged you will face a challenge you must meet and get the opponents totally useless stats, get your Lord killed and start the downward spiral uke:


----------

